# Can I get an ID on this wood please?



## Refreshrestoration (Nov 29, 2018)

I've got a victorian card table (the folding pieces are taken off in the picture though for stripping) can you tell me what wood it is please? 



 



 
Many Thanks, 

Rob


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2018)

Rob, I've locked this thread for now. Please take a minute to read our rules and familiarize yourself with our rules. Go to the Introduction thread and tell us a bit about yourself. Thanks, Tony

Edit: this is open again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2018)

Got any sanded endgrain shots? My first instinct was walnut, but my first and subsequent instincts are often wrong.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm going to agree with Keller and guess walnut. Walnut does lighten with age. I might even guess English Walnut, which the little bit of English Walnut I've worked with has been lighter in color than Black Walnut.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 30, 2018)

At first glance I thought cherry, but I think the guys could be right about walnut. Walnut only fades on the surface so underneath, after a good sanding or planing the dark walnut color should return. You could do a test on the bottom side...


----------



## Refreshrestoration (Dec 2, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> At first glance I thought cherry, but I think the guys could be right about walnut. Walnut only fades on the surface so underneath, after a good sanding or planing the dark walnut color should return. You could do a test on the bottom side...



After sanding there's no sign of any darkening and the colour of the dust is a light orange in colour which threw me off because it looks identical to the color of mahogany, I've applied white spirit to clean it but it's not a red in colour.. (thank god)


----------



## Refreshrestoration (Dec 2, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Got any sanded endgrain shots? My first instinct was walnut, but my first and subsequent instincts are often wrong.



I'm at my workshop on Tuesday, I'll take pictures of the engrain then, thanks for the help!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 2, 2018)

Refreshrestoration said:


> After sanding there's no sign of any darkening and the colour of the dust is a light orange in colour which threw me off because it looks identical to the color of mahogany, I've applied white spirit to clean it but it's not a red in colour.. (thank god)


Keep sanding, or plane off a spot underneath, I still believe it's walnut....


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm going to go with walnut also, you said it's an old piece, back then the lumber wasn't steamed during drying to get a consistent color so the reddish tones and such were there in Walnut, I've stripped a few pieces from the 20's and the walnut was almost identical in color. Matching it if you have to make any new pieces can be a pain, either have to find air dried lumber and hope or take pieces from other vintage furniture.


----------



## Refreshrestoration (Dec 5, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I'm going to go with walnut also, you said it's an old piece, back then the lumber wasn't steamed during drying to get a consistent color so the reddish tones and such were there in Walnut, I've stripped a few pieces from the 20's and the walnut was almost identical in color. Matching it if you have to make any new pieces can be a pain, either have to find air dried lumber and hope or take pieces from other vintage furniture.



OK, thank you for the help! I'm going to Danish oil the leaves tomorrow if I can remove this annoying deep penetrated stain, I'm thinking of using sugar soap to remove it, fingers crossed it might shift it


----------

